# Creatine Year Round



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 21, 2005)

Is taking creatine all year round a bad idea?  Also does your body get usta it after a while and it become ineffective if u use for a long peroids of time?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 21, 2005)

from what i've heard, it is best to cycle it.  say 2 months on, 1 month off......


----------



## tee (Apr 21, 2005)

The first time I used Creatine, I added about 12 pounds. When I stopped, I lost it all. If I take it now, I gain about 5 pounds, but I always lose it when I come off. Like Wolfy said, you should cycle it.


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 21, 2005)

I would have to say it depends on what you are looking for with creatine. If all you want is the muscle building effects, then sure cycle it. 
Personally, I worked out out for more that 20 years before I experienced my first pump from working out. I owe that to the magic of creatine.
I admit that after the initial gain, you will not continually gain by using creatine, but it does have other benefits. It adds to your endurance and energy levels. it provides for that inspiring pump every workout and it has health benefits for your brain. So, if you are using it for more than the initial strength and size gains, you can use it year round.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 21, 2005)

alright heres one for you Dr.  Say you are useing it with gear soo you take in 20g a day.  for muscle and strenght.  After your cycle you use 5-10g.  Then when you get back on your cycle u move it up.  U think that would work or naw?


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 21, 2005)

off cycle u use creatine for energy, stanima.  On cycle Strenght Size.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 21, 2005)

20grams a day is overkill for creatine


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 21, 2005)

what about 15....  5 before work out .. and 10 after


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 21, 2005)

Im just trying 2 figure out what works best becaues i dont wanna keep spending money on creatine if there is no need for it when off cycle.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 21, 2005)

5 grams is enough a day


----------



## dugie82 (Apr 21, 2005)

Usually they recommend 15-20 grams for a loading phase, 5g maintaining phase per day. 

It sounds stupid but i've heard you are supposed to 'cycle' creatine for peroids of around 6 weeks(meaning up the intake to a loading phase then back down to maintaining afterwards).

btw no more than 5g every couple hours.


----------



## jsjs24 (Apr 21, 2005)

I cycle on and off usually at 2 month intervals. I believe 5g on off days and 10g on workout days is plenty. I don't believe many of us can actually use 10g though, a lot of that is pissed out in your urine. I stopped taking creatine for a while because I wasn't gaining a single pound off it. Then, this time I gained 8-10 lbs. Now I don't want to come off...lol, but I know it's best to so I will.


----------



## LITTLEME (Apr 21, 2005)

Need Recommendations On Some Good Creatine? And Good Source To Get It From. Also Anyone Use The Liquid? I've Read Alot Of Good Things However As In Any Case I've Read Afew Bad Things To


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 22, 2005)

goo to bulk nutrition.com  Cheap but GOOD creatine i use the EAS creatine phosphage. only 16 bucks for like 34 servings 5.25g in each serving.  Cant beat that.  Taste like coolaid 2


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 22, 2005)

STATE CHAMP said:
			
		

> Also Anyone Use The Liquid? I've Read Alot Of Good Things However As In Any Case I've Read Afew Bad Things To


You haven't read any good things about the liquid. Creatine is unstable in liquid. It has to be consumed immediately after it has been mixed with liquid.


----------



## kell11 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Water*



			
				Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Is taking creatine all year round a bad idea?  Also does your body get usta it after a while and it become ineffective if u use for a long peroids of time?


When doing Creatine,for any amount of time.(You can take it for long periods) but make SURE and drink LOTS at least 96ozs. of WATER.
Creatine's like shards of glass on your kidneys,flushing with water will resolve that prob. Also drink quickly after putting into fluid.it has a high and rapid affinity to turn into creatine mononitrite.within 5-6 minutes.mix with water.nothing acidic.


----------



## kell11 (Apr 22, 2005)

*jayson,my thirty2 cents*



			
				Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> goo to bulk nutrition.com  Cheap but GOOD creatine i use the EAS creatine phosphage. only 16 bucks for like 34 servings 5.25g in each serving.  Cant beat that.  Taste like coolaid 2


I'm sure it's fine,but try the real thing,bro'
Try pure USP Creatine Monohydrate 5g tsp.
stay away from flavored shit.
CM has no taste.you mix it w/1/4 cup water. stir and slam it down immediately.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Apr 22, 2005)

alright thanks bro


----------



## Severe (Jun 2, 2005)

What about dumping it in my mouth, then downing a glass of water so that I get every last bit in my system and not in my cup?


----------



## max lift (Jun 2, 2005)

I was told that the best way to take creatine is to mix it with unsweatened grape juice somthing about the natural shugar's will help your body absorb the product ,
anyone else hear of this ??????


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 3, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> What about dumping it in my mouth, then downing a glass of water so that I get every last bit in my system and not in my cup?



That's what i did when i was taking it. I don't anymore because i'm on cycle and i don't need the added water retention since i have a tendency to bloat alot on gear.


----------



## Severe (Jun 3, 2005)

Man, your avatar don't cease to crack me up. Every time I look at it.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 3, 2005)

yeah it goes with the little motto thingy i got


----------



## Brucegtp (Nov 6, 2005)

I used to do creatine the same way...Toss it all in my mouth and wash it down with grapejuice. I dont use the added flavor stuff, just straight creatine.

Its been a long time since I used creatine last, so I went to "Vitamin Shoppe" and paid like $25.00 bucks for 32oz. (906g) of pure creatine monohydrate. Anyone know of a good place to grap some pure creatine.....   how does this look www.nutrabio.com/Products/creatine.htm 

Thank yasss..


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> When doing Creatine,for any amount of time.(You can take it for long periods) but make SURE and drink LOTS at least 96ozs. of WATER.
> Creatine's like shards of glass on your kidneys,flushing with water will resolve that prob. Also drink quickly after putting into fluid.it has a high and rapid affinity to turn into creatine mononitrite.within 5-6 minutes.mix with water.nothing acidic.


what he said.


----------



## Little Man (Nov 6, 2005)

i learned to cycle 10 weeks on 2 weeks off


----------



## kell11 (Nov 6, 2005)

Little Man said:
			
		

> i learned to cycle 10 weeks on 2 weeks off[/QUOT
> Forgive me beforehand...
> but is your pornstar performance effected?
> you got giblets or the moistened fold?
> pardon the repugnant phrasing,but littleMan implies man.Your pic Implies kate moss.


----------



## ben johnson (Nov 7, 2005)

just started and have read that you generally need to cycle it for best effects...guess we will see...


----------

